# getting rid of planaria and hydra



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

After establishing my 5 gall shrimp tank and putting in a few mosses and crypts, I've inadvertently grown myself an ecosystem of planaria and hydra. Simply put, they need to go before damage is done to the current shrimp and possible future generations. How should I go about doing this so I don't kill my shrimp in the process? I've never used any special chemicals or anything like that before.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

1 word... "No Planaria" No Planaria | Green Leaf Aquariums

I've used this before, safe for shrimp. Does the trick... works like a charm.


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

Can i get it in the lower mainland or do i have to order it?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Get in touch with Canadian Aquatics


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

CANADIAN AQUATICS

look under the "Shrimp and plant related products and Misc"


----------



## Arek Komorowski (Oct 1, 2012)

I had an explosion of hydra about 10 months ago. I reckon it was because I was feeding my fish with life micro warms twice a day. Changing diet and reduced feeding to once every second day got that in check.
Are you feeding life food?


----------



## Andrew M. (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not feeding anything for the shirmps. They are always grazing on the moss and crypts. Sometimes when a bit of algae builds up on the filter outlet, I drop some in the tank and they eat that.


----------

